# FS: bolbitis, ranunculus, Erio Japan



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

hey guys I have for sale my big plant bolbitis that I think needs a better home. As slow growing as it is..it isnt the slowest growing plant in my tank  
each portion is 10+ nodes of growth. I'll post some pictures of the portions a little later tonight.

Also have ranunculus for sale 

20+ runners $10/portion.

the bolbitis can be seen in this picture. but just imagine 2-3x bigger









Erio Japan roughly 1.5-2" diameter each (6 available) $35/ea

photo taken via cellphone for size reference.









Pickup on weekends or weekday nights (7pm and onwards)


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

PM on your way.


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

heres a picture of the portions


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

added erio japan to the list have wayy too many lol


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Aw man...you SOOO far out! Grrrr. Otherwise I'd totally pick up some Bolbitis! How big do the Erio Japan get anyways?

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

I totally forgot to mention lol, I can meet up with people in either surrey or downtown on tuesdays as I am in downtown from 2:30pm to roughly 8pm.

I can meet in surrey on either tuesdays or wednesdays.

verkion come on by  I'll give you a deal on the plants for driving all the way here haha. The erios in my experience grow to about 4-5" diameter and slows down. either starts to gain a little vertical height or grow baby plants near its perimeter.


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

bump to bring this up


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

so tempting...


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll up sales because I simply want these to go to hobbyists that know what they are doing.

bolbitis 2 bunches $15
ranunculus $10 same price.
Erios $30/ea ( i could keep these but I have another batch of plantlets so I'll end up with like 20+ erios lol....)


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

the erios needs CO2 doesn't it?


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

best grown with CO2. they are heavy root feeders so if you have a good substrate that lowers pH CO2 isnt needed.


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

bump for the erios and some left over bolbitis


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

This ads pretty old but it's not closed so I'm going to assume that it's still valid in a sense.

Are the eriocaulon japans still up for sale?


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,

I sent you a PM a while back ago about the Eriocaulon Japans. I never got a reply. Just wondering if you could let me know whether you still have some for sale or not.


----------

